# Prophets of Ambiquity



## smidge222 (Jan 28, 2009)

hi guys this will eb about my 3rd attemp at a project log the reason ive not gone through with the last ones was no1 payed any attention ha so i hope to learn how to make a better log for you guys. 

anyway back to what the log is for and about. i am doing my own sm chapter much like alot of people i plan how ever to build the entire chapter company by company i want my chapter to be based on the alpha legion and salamanders so i want them to have alot of close range weaponry i.e flamers and meltas but also be subtle and secretive and use infiltration tactics. 

the colour scheme is metalic purple i havnt come up with a chapter symbol yet but i have been thinking about using the infinte symble so let me know what you think about that.

as i go through i am also going to be putting the fluff for this army up so it has a history as well.

the 1st company i will be doing will be the 10th the scouts as like i said i like the idea of infiltration.

the list for this will be 

HQ
comand squad w/ razorback w/ tl lascannon
chaplain w/ bike 

TROOPS
10 scouts w/ sniper rifles, rocket launcher 
10 scouts w/ sniper rifles, rocket launcher 

10 scouts w/ bolt guns, heavy bolter, captain with pw
10 scouts w/ bolt guns, heavy bolter, captain with pw
10 scouts w/ bolt guns, heavy bolter, captain with pw

10 scouts w/ shotguns, captain with pw
10 scouts w/ shotguns, captain with pw

10 scouts w/ ccw, captain with pf
10 scouts w/ ccw, captain with pf

FAST ATTACK

10 scout bikers w/ 3 grenade launchers captain with pw

landspeeder storm w/ assault cannon
landspeeder storm w/ assault cannon

ELITE

Dreadnought w/ meltagun droppod
Dreadnought w/ meltagun droppod
Techmarine

HEAVY

Whirlwind
Whirlwind

sorry for all that now im moving onto the colour scheme with one of the whirlwinds and the techmarine 




















































c&c welcome


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

Can't comment on your list as i know bugger all about army lists, but massive +rep for sparkly purple marines :biggrin:

I'd like to see the colour scheme on a standard marine to see how your planning to do heraldry, and i think the infinity symbol would make a fine chapter badge.

Good luck with your log, look forward to reading more.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Great work so far, the infinity symbol idea is an original one, go for it.


----------



## ElTanko (Mar 4, 2010)

Very cool colours, dont see many metallic armies, or purple ones, so metallic purple is Uber unique, very nice.

ElTanko


----------



## smidge222 (Jan 28, 2009)

thanks guys the heradlry will be (if im right on what that word means) will be as im doing the 10th company 1st the comand squad will have white trimmed shoulder pads and the apothacary will have a white knee pad. the techmarine has a red knee and all the mechanicum cogs on him are red like wise the chaplain will have alot of black on him ive done all the center eagles gold as well and seargents in each squad will have the skull at the center of the eagle on thier chest painted red 

i also know very little about the army list thts just what i have managed to come up with it would be nice in fact if someone would let me know if its all ok i know it doesnt fit the soc so dont worry about thta and if someone could give me a points cost that would be great

im working on the 1st squad of 10 bolter scouts atm should be done by tonight hopefully hah


----------



## smidge222 (Jan 28, 2009)

update time i know i told you i would be doing a group of scouts but they are still wip so what i have for you is one of the land speeder storms with ass cannon so i hope you enjoy i also have the chapter beginings in the making so i will bring you all that soon i.ethe home world and chapter master 


































again c&c welcome


----------



## Salio (Mar 29, 2009)

This looks a lot like PirateMetalTroy's painting style for his salamanders. Looks good! Keep it up.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

I like the metallic purple. You don't see colored metallics too often, so it definitely makes the army stand out. It's not very "sneaky" though. 

I'd go back and paint black dots on the barrels of the bolters on the scouts and on the assault cannon-- it doesn't seem complete without either that or drilled out barrels. 

Keep up the good work!


----------



## smidge222 (Jan 28, 2009)

well about sneakyness alpha legion were my insperation for colour scheme from the book legion as they are purple and i agree about the ass cannon i shall do tht strait away thanks


----------



## smidge222 (Jan 28, 2009)

sorry for the latness of this new update but i have been away for about a week so without further ado here is the 1st of the basic scout squads i also got the space marine codex so i know points for stuff ha 


































C&C always welcome 

oh and i havnt started puttiing the chapter symbol on but it will be the infinity sign


----------



## Alvraad (Mar 5, 2008)

That shiny purple cod piece is fabulous!


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Champion work mate, they are comming together nicely.


----------



## smidge222 (Jan 28, 2009)

sorry i havnt updated in a while but i will post some pictures tomorrow well like in the morning ive goten 3 bikes done and a 5 man sniper squad i dont know wether to change the cloaks to a camo patern of silver black grey and purple or just leave them purpleanyway you can help me decide when you see them ill try and get a full army picture so far up


----------



## smidge222 (Jan 28, 2009)




----------



## smidge222 (Jan 28, 2009)

due to lack of time and intrest and the sheer amount of dwarves ive had to paint this pl has gone by the wayside so im gona open it up again i have a dread painted so i will be posting that asap just as soon as i find my camera


----------



## Son of mortarion (Apr 24, 2008)

good looking models, but you might want to add another color to break up the large blocks of metallic ( and therefore shiny) purple. maybe a wine red in a few places to both keep the colors more or less purple, and to add depth to the models.


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

Very interesting color scheme. I am not one for purple but you have made it stand out quite nicely. using the hard edge highlight helped bring it all forward as well. Well done!

+rep

Chaosftw


----------



## smidge222 (Jan 28, 2009)

Son of mortarion said:


> good looking models, but you might want to add another color to break up the large blocks of metallic ( and therefore shiny) purple. maybe a wine red in a few places to both keep the colors more or less purple, and to add depth to the models.


hi thanxs 1st off and i kinda agree i think im gona be adding abit more gold onto them i think the basic scouts are fine but i do think the tanks and dreads need breaking up.


i havnt done any more painting but i did go out and spend a bit of my hard earned cash so i have built up the next things to be painted up and i have changed my origional list now i plan on having 20 of each type of scout so 20 bolters 20 combat weapon 20 snipers 20 shotguns and 20 bikes im also going to be starting my 4th company along side this as well for a local campaign i want this army to be more fluff than campaign winning. they are based on the alpha legion pre heresy so any idea on weapon types that i should fit my marines out with and any suggestions to fluff will be appreciated greatly 


















pics of what i have built ready to be painted


----------



## Deggers (Aug 17, 2010)

i`m loving your metalic purple colour scheme, any chance of telling me how you managed it plz as every time i try to do a metalic purple colour scheme if fails epicly.. +rep


----------



## Medic Marine (Jun 28, 2009)

This a steallr log your rolling with here, not sure how I missed it for so long. I like the purple and your scouts. Very nice. + rep.


----------



## smidge222 (Jan 28, 2009)

Deggers said:


> i`m loving your metalic purple colour scheme, any chance of telling me how you managed it plz as every time i try to do a metalic purple colour scheme if fails epicly.. +rep


its realy easy i painted all the purple bits boltgun metal then gave them 2 washes of leviathan purple then high lighted with mithril then another 2 washes of the purple. i can do a tutorial if any1 wants one.

and medic marine it probably because its been dormant for so long but im gona keep it going this time hopefully


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Sooo impressed with the dread. It looks magnificent. The cloaks look really good on the scouts too. The only thing is, that is the one part of the scouts i would have done a different color. At the least the inside of the cloaks should be a bone or a grey or something similar. Nice work though.


----------



## smidge222 (Jan 28, 2009)

shaantitus said:


> Sooo impressed with the dread. It looks magnificent. The cloaks look really good on the scouts too. The only thing is, that is the one part of the scouts i would have done a different color. At the least the inside of the cloaks should be a bone or a grey or something similar. Nice work though.


Thanx alot the dread didnt take that long tbh and I was going to with the scouts but then I got carried away with purple wash .


Anyway i have a few things to share 1st off i have had a go at doing some freehand on my whirlwind. I think it has turned out ok i have gone for the infinity symbol as my chapter symbol and then the X on front to denote that its from the 10th company, hope you guys like if not tell me what I can do better .

Tituss the whirlwind 










Next up is my 1st fully plated fully battle hardened marine from the command squad of the 2nd company. I used a different silver undercoat for this so his purple is alot lighter. I am also very unsure as to what colour to do his shoulder pads I have narrowed it down to matt black metalic black or something else  so let me know what you think. The other thing is his eyes/lenses i cant decide between green or red :S( I know i have alot of problems).Also this mini is not finished not by any stretch of the imagination so go easy.

Brother Darius command squad weapons specialist









C&Cs always welcome

Dan


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

I think that you should stick to matt black on the pads, metallikcs might look too bust especially as you are already using gold and purple. I think orange or yellow will work best for your eyes, a bright colour to contrast against the deep purple. These guys are looking really good though, and i will have to steal them from you.....i mean....uh...


----------



## jack (Oct 30, 2008)

Im loving the list of 100 scouts. Its a horde of SM. The paintings really good too. You've got a really bold scheme. Cant wait to see a full army shot.


----------



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

yay for purple! this is really cool, i love the coloured metallics, it is so unusual and really original. the infinite symbol is cool. if i had one little qualm, its the metallic camo cloaks, i would have made them black or grey, but i think it kind of defeats the stealthy purpose of them
+ rep for the ingenuity


----------



## smidge222 (Jan 28, 2009)

hi guys sorry no pictures just yet but ill be able to get some on tomorrow morning hopefully my camera will behave itself by then. Thanks for all the positive comments so far its realy helping motivate me. I have worked out waht i need to buy to complete both my 2nd company (changed from 4th because i thought the gold shoulder trims would look beter than green) and my 10th company will be 4 battle forces wich will give me all the tactical marines and assault marines and another 20 scouts then all i need on top of that is 4 rhinos 2 dev squads and a tactical squad all coming in at about £340 wich i dont think is too bad for a company and a 5th of a company. Im also looking to buy an airbrush to speed things up so any links to any good airbrush sites would be great . Thats all for now though untill my camera works then ill get the finished picture of my 1st fully done marine and a full army shot so far. 

Dan


----------



## rich11762 (Jul 18, 2010)

nice bit of work there really enjoyed lookin through your log


----------



## smidge222 (Jan 28, 2009)

ok my camera has been playing nice for about 10 minits all though i think dropping it was a bad idea :S so here we have a finished marine apart from his flamer and the full painted army shot so far 


































C&Cs welcome 

Dan


----------



## Medic Marine (Jun 28, 2009)

Looks awsome mate! Army is very cohesive as well.


----------



## Fireflies (Jun 22, 2010)

Very Very nice! like the vibrant purple +rep for u


----------



## Deggers (Aug 17, 2010)

Your marine looks awsome and so does the rest of your army..


----------



## smidge222 (Jan 28, 2009)

Thanks for all the great comments so far, and sorry for the lack of an update in a few days but i have been very busy preparing for uk gauntlet im taking my dwarf army and i needed to paint a full unit of 20 hammerers in the past week so that is finaly done.









Anyway back to the Prophets I have been doing a few things with them firstly i have started painting another 2 bikes so the purple is done on them fully highlighted so pics of them soon. I have however been working on a display board for these guys. Now I have had to substitue in some stuff such as the razorback subbing for another whirlwind. the areas wher the wws will be sat will be raised as well letme know what you think and any tips on building this would be a great help .


























C&Cs welcom as always

Dan


----------



## DrinCalhar (Jul 10, 2010)

Very nice. I am loving the colors.


----------



## smidge222 (Jan 28, 2009)

Ok time to re open the log! I will update with pictures tomorrow as I have now got alot more done. I also have "tellion" with all his ultra symbols shaved off and going by the new name of scout sargent Sarogthi. I am also replacing all of their heads with cadian heads as I think they should be wearing helmets so I hope people will check in tomorrow and see what's been happening


----------

